# I'm in Oahu Hawaii right now on the north shore, are their any smokers near me?



## GrowinDope101 (Apr 5, 2009)

I am vacationing up here on the north shore of Oahu, and i was wondering if their were any smokers I could hook up with. My first day here yesterday I had a blast but couldnt find any smokers : (


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2009)

try hanging out at haleiwa beach park and talk to the locals..or when you in the line-up surfing, make friends...you be suprised how much people burn.good luck and happy hunting


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 5, 2009)

Good luck searching. There is no soliciting, buying, selling or trading here though okay.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2009)

sorry...will keep that in mind


----------



## InDippers (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyways.. good luck finding people on the Green Team!!


----------



## GrowinDope101 (Apr 7, 2009)

Success! big time! smoked some fine home grown bud today. good times : )


----------

